# Headlamp Beam Deflectors



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

What is required for the headlights of my A Class?

Richard


----------



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

Richard,

I had an Itineo for over 3 years and visited Europe twice a year and never used them. Could never find any to fit and on the few ocasions we did drive at night no one ever flashed me.

hope this helps


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Same here. 

I've been told that some A class vans don't need them. Apparently some 'dips' just drop without veering left or right.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

The only legal stipulation is that you must not dazzle oncoming drivers.

No specifications or restrictions on how that is to be achieved, so it looks like a "garage door job" if you want to be sure. :wink: 

Dave


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

Rapido A class have a means of adjusting the headlamps for LH/RH driving.
It's a bit fiddly and you need to use a mirror to locate the screws. But once you've done it a couple of times it only takes about 10 minutes.
It means you don't need to use beam benders which don't actually fit very well on the small Hella headlamps fitted to the Rapido without cutting them much, much smaller.
I raised a thread in "another place" which came up with a detailed "how to" and photos.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1125882.html

If the link gets blocked because it refers to another website, PM me and I'll foward the details.

Mike


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

OOPS - just realise it refers to THIS website so of course the link will work!. 

Doh!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

makems said:


> OOPS - just realise it refers to THIS website so of course the link will work!.
> 
> Doh!


 :lol: :lol: 8)


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Deflectors*



GG222 said:


> Same here.
> 
> I've been told that some A class vans don't need them. Apparently some 'dips' just drop without veering left or right.


I have driven my Rapido A class all over Europe over the last four years, am in France at the moment. I have never used beam benders although I do have some with me. I havn't had and complaints or flashes etc from European drivers so I assume I am not dazzling anyone. I would have thought by now someone would have flashed etc.

Before anyone enquires, yes, I do drive in the dark with the headlights on both main beam and dipped.

So my answer would be, just take some Halfords beam benders in case you need them but I doubt you will. Have a nice trip.


----------

